# 2000 2.7T inspection failed



## bari7230 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello,
I need an expert estimate ($$$) regarding passing the NY inspection (I wasn’t bothering if it wasn’t the inspection, the car runs perfectly), the following Codes appear on OBD that the shop pulled:
P0421
P1411
P1423
And the check engine light is on.
Audi 2000 2.7T, 67,000 Miles.
Thanks.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2000 2.7T inspection failed (bari7230)*

Not sure if this will help. Quite a wide veriaty of problems could throw these...
http://experts.about.com/q/Aud...1.htm
How long's the light been on? Sorry to say, but "not bothering" does not help things... can get more costly in the long run (no disrespect intended). Try to reset it and see if it "adds" something else or perhaps something first before adding the rest. Might help to narrow it down.
Not sure if you can get an "Expert Estimate" maybe more like a "gestimate" without looking at the car.... I might be wrong.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Fallacy (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: 2000 2.7T inspection failed (bari7230)*

p1411 and p1423 are secondary air low flow both banks.. if you have a 2.7t most likely the vacuum t-fitting snapped toward the back of your engine.. its a pain in the ass to fix... the other one you type sounds like a catalytic converter, maybe you typed the code wrong.. bring it to the dealer and get a quote


----------



## VAGaddict (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: 2000 2.7T inspection failed (Fallacy)*

dude... you need a cat. and the y pipe fitting. guaranteed to be the correct repair. about 1500 at the dealer. dont waste your time going anywhere else. go to the dealer.


----------

